
U.S. government’s blacklisting of Bitcoin addresses is just getting started - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/8672/us-government-blacklisting-bitcoin-addresses-just-getting-started
======
I_am_neo
Um, am I missing something or can't they just generate another address(es) and
side step this blockade?

------
joeblow9999
its easy to launder coins. this is more about the optics if being able to say
they 'did something'

